

Microsoft shows off XNA games running on Windows Phone, full 3D is a go - hachiya
http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/09/microsoft-shows-off-xna-games-running-on-windows-phone-full-3d/

======
justindz
Nothing could be more exciting than "porting" traditional arcade/console
concepts to this new world of location-aware devices. Hope I'm not going too
off topic here, but where are the games that overlay, for example, an MMO
experience on the physical location of the user. In the Smithsonian? Good luck
fighting that T-Rex statue that just decided to make you lunch. Outclassed?
Somewhere in the building is "Sephiroth1994lolz" and you can push a button to
see if they want to join for a split of the loot. Or, perhaps you need a new
item and you've been saving up, so you go to the local grocery store and see
what people have listed there in virtual space? PK? Awesome. Hang out at the
mall and see who shows up. I'd rather play in the world.

Sorry for ranting.

------
riobard
I always have the feeling that battery technology is holding back mobile
computing. I can only play about two hours of Plants vs Zombies on my iPhone
when it's fully charged, and it's not 3D at all. Imagine how long this Windows
Phone can stand 3D gaming ...

~~~
reitzensteinm
It's not 3d, but it could well be consuming as much resources as a 3d game
would (I don't know for certain, but I imagine that it's hardware rendered
2D). It's not hard at all for a game to consume close to the maximum power.

~~~
bad_user
Then how come portable consoles from Nintendo / Playstation can support like
5-10 hours of usage?

~~~
pmjordan
In fairness, the DS' CPU runs at only 67MHz (DSi: 133) and has access to only
4MB RAM (DSi: 16MB); the GPU pales in comparison to the iPhone's. We're
talking around an order of magnitude difference; the physical dimensions are
also larger than an iPhone although it's hard to say if the extra space is
mostly taken up by the second screen and the hinge mechanism.

The PSP is somewhat larger than an iPhone and also less powerful.

I also suspect the iPhone has been optimised for standby and audio playback
battery consumption, not necessarily for max CPU/GPU utilisation and active
screen.

------
stcredzero
If I were Apple, I'd add some nice APIs to help integrate Steam games with the
iPhone. MMO integration with the iPhone too. (Must be an App for controlling
training and trading in Eve.)

